

Notes on Distributed Systems for Young Bloods (2013) - ajdecon
http://www.somethingsimilar.com/2013/01/14/notes-on-distributed-systems-for-young-bloods/

======
luddypants
"Writing cached data back to persistent storage is bad", what is the "right"
way to write data? I'm not terribly familiar with distributed systems, just
curious. Is this referring to write-back vs. write-through?

~~~
_asummers
I believe he's suggesting that caches should only be allowed to read from
persistent storage and that values read from cache should not be assumed to be
current. For example, if I read $FirstName, $LastName from some cache lookup
for a user and then go to update $Address I should not write $FirstName and
$LastName along with it as a "whole user update" sort of thing; just update
the value that you need to.

------
jraedisch
Cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FFyCmYv...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FFyCmYvVna4J:www.somethingsimilar.com/2013/01/14/notes-
on-distributed-systems-for-young-bloods/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=de)

------
shockzzz
young bloods?

~~~
nemothekid
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=youngblood](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=youngblood)

